# Vekaufe verboten!!!



## sebi-online88 (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Bergwerkler,

wollte euch mal fragen was Ihr von der neuen Regel haltet die der Mod gerade eingestellt hat. Ich denke das Forum ist zum austauschen jeglicher Art und da gehört doch auch ein Gebrauchtmarkt rein. Wenn ich ein BW verkaufe dann soll es auch die BW-Fahrer ansprechen und nicht im Bikemarkt versauern!!! Also ich muss sagen das ist kein feiner Zug von den Mods.


----------



## carloz (9. Dezember 2004)

> Die Prämisse der Herstellerforen liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller und der technischen Hilfe der Community untereinander.



  Das passt ja grad 

Naja, ich finde jeder sollte eine Regulierungsbehörde haben   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (9. Dezember 2004)

verkaufen übers Internet is doch eh doof


----------



## carloz (9. Dezember 2004)

@Daif: Muahahahahahar ! Der war ned schlecht    

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## TortureKing (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich zitiere hier mal kurz den Forenbetreiber aus dem GT-Forum und mache danach das Ding hier wieder zu:


			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich moechte hier niemanden vor den Kopf stossen, aber wir koennen (selbst wenn wir wollten) keine V/S-Anzeigen in den Herstellerforen dulden.
> 
> Wir machen da auch keinen Unterschied zwischen GT und anderen Herstellerforen (darf es eins, wollen alle ...).
> 
> ...


----------

